# Bully



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I have new chicks, 2 leg bars and 1 Cochin and Cochin de fluer mix. The mix was fine until to day. Checked the all this morning and things seems great. Checked later and the legbars now have most of the feathers pulled out and one had a tail feather pulled that caused some blood. . I know it's the mix. I have her separated for now, but what should I do to help the legbars recover and grow new feathers( stopped the bleeding and cleaned her up). How long should o keep the mix a part.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What size is their brooder? Or are they in a brooder?

Try putting something in with them to divert the attention of the Cochin. A chunk of lettuce is one safe thing. It sounds like it could be bored.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

They are in a dog create for a 225 lbs dog. They have steps, hanging rope with knots and cd and mirror in the cage. The also have a pot that has wood chips in half full,it about 6 inches tall and 4 inches of chips. That seems to be their favorite. They all seem the enjoy the diversions, buts mix still will pen down and peck the legbars. The mix also likes a rope that hangs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try upping the protein by giving them some chopped up hard boiled egg. 

This really does sound like a boredom issue though. You might have to change things up and put them some where bigger or where they can be more chicken like by being on the ground. You might find out that the mix is inquisitive and always exploring new things.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, I give it a try and see how it goes


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

It helped some. The Cochin's are just more aggressive than the the larger cream legbars.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

+1 for boredom
their like me- when I get bored, I get into trouble


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> +1 for boredom
> their like me- when I get bored, I get into trouble


Yep, whether you know it or not you have watchers ready to step in the moment you get too bored.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

you lost me...lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

sigh I have this brother. Even adulthood didn't slow the trouble he can get into when he's bored. So, his sisters and his wife have one eye always on him to stop the next crazy thing he's liable to try. He's intelligent, driven and heaven help us, way over the top inquisitive. Wonder what happens when you push this button kind of inquisitive. 

You remind me a little of him.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

haha woops


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

What age do you think I can put them outside in a covered run separate from the big girls.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're in S. GA? As long as it's as hot as it is right now they should be fine going out now. 

If you're not feeding medicated feed make sure you have some Corrid on hand just in case. I never had to use it but it does happen.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Sw Fla and very hot. I had them out for a few hours. Those Cochins are just mean. Soon enough they with get put in there place. I think my teeny barred rock with not put up with that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My misters went on at ten yesterday, didn't turn them off until 7. Heat index was 114 for a large part of the day. If the humidity would just drop a bit it wouldn't be so danged awful out there.

I had the south part right, just not south enough. Do you at least get any of the gulf breezes?


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Some, if you go inland 20 more miles its 4-5 degrees warmer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get nothing here. Not even a hint of a breeze. I looked a few minutes ago, the heat index is already 103 but I've let the birds out so the misters will stay off until they go back in. 

This is nothing like the previous two summers. This is beyond nasty.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

We have had three days with no rain. Here that's a big deal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Right now I wish I would get some since it normally knocks the temps back 10 or 20 degrees for a few hours.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

At least you folk are having a summer. It's between 65-75 during the day here. Goes down to 45-55 at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere, you really need to make a trip to the southern states in your free time but it has to be during the Summer. With temps in the 90's and humidity at 70% plus it's really nasty. And it's a challenge keeping birds alive. Especially Silkies.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

At least hat means there's a growing season! Usually we see temps and humidity around 80. The weather has been strange the last few years, it was warmer on Christmas Eve than it was the beginning of May. We don't get seasons, anymore. Seems it goes from winter to the calendar summer, but the weather is spring like, then summer happens in the calendar fall, winter starts in January...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The same is happening here except it's the heat. We're way warmer in months that should be cold/cooler. The temps we started getting in June we shouldn't have seen until August. Too much heat and humidity is not great for crops, it just cooks them and makes them more disease prone.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, our heat index has been triple digits for over a week now. I'm lucky that my next door neighbor (it sounds funny to say it that way since we are country folk) comes over every day and turns my misters on which helps keep my chickens cooler.

I have ordered a timer so she doesn't have to do that every day and if it works, I'll let you all know what I got. It wasn't really expensive but it should do everything I need it to...I HOPE.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the first year that misters went on so early, stayed on all day until the evening hours. I used to be able to turn them on and off but not this year. 

Where I'm positioned Zamora, I don't get a lick of a breeze during most of the day. Thank goodness for the big fan I use on the birds. 

You also sound like you have a neighbor like I do. They can be so important when we have to be away for the day. Bet your neighbor argues you with you when you offer to do stuff for him/her. Mine does. 

Have you seen any indication we're going to see the weather that the mid states are getting? I guess I should watch the weather but they're wrong so often most of the time it's a waste of time.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok I still am having a problem with those cream legbars. The feather have picked the feather off the backs of those two. I'll post a pic.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

All the same bird. The other looks the same.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

She's the problem. I can rarely catch her though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you can't blukote an entire bird. I guess your only option is to rehome her or put her with the big birds so she can be taught a lesson. That one could be dicey but might work. 

Did you try upping the protein or giving her something else to focus on? Smart birds can be like smart dogs when it comes to trying to keep them under control.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I've tried both of them. I think I'll try to move her in with the teenagers


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Most of my babies look like that. Between heat lamps, slow feathering genes, and bullies I just stopped caring. The feathers grow in eventually.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm letting it play out. They don't really seem to care, I'm just watching for blood. I made a run for them so they can have more room. They would be in it now but it's raining and the yard has about 2 inches of water in it now


----------

